# Burgh Herf



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Gentlemen, pick your dates. 

Anyone with questions regarding directions, food, lodging, or women of the night feel free to PM me or Kamikaiguy.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Make sure you are voting for weekends you would be able to attend, not your preferred weekend.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I am availabel every weekend except March 12th and the last 2 weekends in april.


----------

